# 1938 South Bend 9" Model C Restoration



## SubtleHustle (Oct 2, 2018)

Ok, so I am not the most web literate guy, for sure, so I hope it is ok to post this here. I am just about done with my lathe restoration, and I want somewhere to hopefully get some constructive feedback, and maybe some tips....but mostly to show it off. This is my first restoration, and I really put my all into it. The only thing that's bothering me now about it, is the few dings on the bed and ways, I am just completely unsure what to do about them. They don't affect the lathes performance, it is still well within tolerance,  but cosmetically, they are driving me mad! I have replaced all of the lubricating wicks, throughout the machine, and polished all of the visible pieces of hardware to a mirror shine. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Any rate, here are my most recent pics of the lathe. Enjoy.


----------



## SubtleHustle (Oct 2, 2018)

Oh, and it also has the gear cover, I am just waiting on the arrival of my threading gears and lubrication nameplates to arrive, before I put it back on. The "South Bend" nameplate on the bed is original, I just restored it. It was completely brass colored before I put my paws on it.


----------



## Surprman (Oct 2, 2018)

Wow - really nice job!  I stressed a bit about the first couple scratches on my new paint, but unless it is a museum piece it is going to happen.  What I like is the  fact that all those scratches are mine - not somebody else’s.  It is a reflection of my work on the tool.  I noticed that you did not put felt in the two off-center holes in the tumbler gears - I think the felt is supposed to allow oil lubrication but prevent swarf from entering.  Also there are git oil caps that will fit on the counter balance shaft bearings (I mention that, but to date, I have not gotten the yet either ). They are far enough from the action and the felt keeps the swarf out good enough.   I would paint the inside of the change gears if you have a chance - they look nice hanging up on the wall (instead of the traditional “cone stack”), but that is just aesthetics.  I’ve also painted my accessories I’ve picked up (steady and follower rests) to match my lathe.

Again great restoration job!

Rick


----------



## SubtleHustle (Oct 2, 2018)

I am sure some purist will say "that's not a south bend original color!", and your right, but it's my favorite color. If I owned south bend, back then, they'd all be this


Surprman said:


> Wow - really nice job!  I stressed a bit about the first couple scratches on my new paint, but unless it is a museum piece it is going to happen.  What I like is the  fact that all those scratches are mine - not somebody else’s.  It is a reflection of my work on the tool.  I noticed that you did not put felt in the two off-center holes in the tumbler gears - I think the felt is supposed to allow oil lubrication but prevent swarf from entering.  Also there are git oil caps that will fit on the counter balance shaft bearings (I mention that, but to date, I have not gotten the yet either ). They are far enough from the action and the felt keeps the swarf out good enough.   I would paint the inside of the change gears if you have a chance - they look nice hanging up on the wall (instead of the traditional “cone stack”), but that is just aesthetics.  I’ve also painted my accessories I’ve picked up (steady and follower rests) to match my lathe.
> 
> Again great restoration job!
> 
> Rick


I'm glad that you mentioned the felt in the twin gears hole. I actually was unsure if they were supposed to be in there. I installed 1, then didn't think it looked right. So I removed it. So, thank you. I will put those back in.


----------



## SubtleHustle (Oct 2, 2018)

Lol, thought I deleted the first part of that response. Was gonna post it earlier,  then "thought" I deleted it...shows my lack of tech savvy!


----------



## Boswell (Oct 2, 2018)

what a beautiful restoration. I like the color and the brass labels will really pop.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 2, 2018)

Nothing wrong with what ever color you want. Several of my power tools are painted various metallic colors.

I like it. I would not sweat the dings. I have heard of people filling them in with epoxies, Jb weld, solder, play around, and find something that matches the best.  Best of all, enjoy what you do.


----------



## hman (Oct 3, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## dulltool17 (Oct 3, 2018)

That would be a beautiful machine in any color!
You've done an outstanding job.


----------



## Forty Niner (Oct 3, 2018)

Looks a bit like this one.

https://austin.craigslist.org/tls/d/1938-south-bend-9-model-lathe/6714087704.html


----------



## SubtleHustle (Oct 3, 2018)

One in the same, I am ready to start my next restoration, maybe something a bit bigger. You must live near me! My wife says I'm crazy for wanting to sell it now, but it truly made me happy doing it... so I'm kinda bummed that done.


----------



## SubtleHustle (Oct 3, 2018)

That it's done* might try to find a heavy 10 next time... I love SBs though, so will deffinately get another.


----------



## SubtleHustle (Oct 3, 2018)

It's also posted on vintage machinery site.


----------



## SubtleHustle (Oct 3, 2018)

Just got my nameplates in, they are going to look amazing! Compliments to Jim Kull, for an outstanding job on the reproduction. They're perfect


----------



## SubtleHustle (Oct 3, 2018)

Any idea of the original measurements from the edges, that these are supposed to be placed? This gear cover only had 4 holes, basically centered. But I know a lot of lathes had them layed out similar to this pic.


----------



## SubtleHustle (Oct 6, 2018)

Sigh, just sold it....bitter sweet...oh well, guess I get to do a second one now. It was excellent practice! Gonna miss her though!


----------

